# L:arge Crickets



## Jwonni (Oct 26, 2005)

i bought some large crickets from i think its livefoods.co.uk and there are some small maggot/larvae in there what are these? cricket food?


----------



## Ian (Oct 26, 2005)

na, I think it is the beetle from of those larvae are used in the cricket breeding centre, and they eat any dead crickets, or other dead material, to prevent disease spreading.

They are fine to feed to whatever you are feeding the crickets to as well  

Cheers,

Ian


----------

